# East Friesains and Lacune sheep



## islandgal99 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am thrilled to be the owner of some East Friesian and EF x Lacaune sheep.  I was very fortunate to be able to purchase these from a small artisan sheep diary, they were downsizing the flock and didn't keep any ewe lambs from this year.  I was also able to pick up a ram from the farm they breed their girls to down the road.  

These sheep are the friendliest sheep I have ever seen.  They are always so close that they trip you and step on your feet, I might have to start wearing steel toed boots to protect my toes in the pasture.  They come running when I go to the pasture.  They are so different than the commerical lambs my Grandpa used to raise.  With the commercial flock, even the bottle feeders were not friendly and would only come for the bottle and then run off as soon as they were done.  These girls and boy come for head scratches and love to be touched.  

We haven't seen any breeding activity since adding the ram to the girls, I hope they are just being secretive.  Spring on the new farm is going to be so exciting.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2013)

I want sheep!!! Please post pictures of your flock!


----------



## Ruus (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your new flock! That's very exciting!  It's good they're so friendly, friendly ewes are much easier to work with. However you should be careful about petting the ram on the head, or at all really. A friendly ram is very likely to eventually become dangerous.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 14, 2013)

Yay!!!    Yes, we need pictures!!!!


----------



## eweinHiscare (Nov 25, 2013)

congratulations on acquiring milk sheep!  They sound very lovely, so friendly, please do post some photos.  I have part EF ewes, I milked them last Summer for the first time. Very good rich milk for my coffee and yogurt.


----------



## islandgal99 (Dec 12, 2013)

Here are some pics on the day they arrived...


----------



## eweinHiscare (Jan 25, 2014)

I see the white one has the kink in her tail like my part EF ewe has, and her lamb also has that same kink!  It must be a EF characteristic 
They are wonderful sheep, so friendly!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 26, 2014)

We've had kinks in tails before we dock them and sometimes even after. I think they might get stepped on and the tails break? Not sure though.


----------



## eweinHiscare (Jan 27, 2014)

SheepGirl, that's what I thought happened when I got my first part EF ewe, that she had been stepped on.  Then her lamb was born at my place...with a kinked tail!  So anyway I think it is kinda cute.


----------

